# MS Dos/floppy diskette



## sanwedg (Feb 26, 2016)

From a floppy disk that has been used how do I read what is on disk?

Also, how do I delete info on disk so it can be used again?

That's it. No more questions, period.


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

Put it in a drive and open it. Delete what you don't want.


----------



## sanwedg (Feb 26, 2016)

We are closing out 2015. As soon as that is done we will do as suggested. Thanks for your quick response. I note you have been a member since 1969. I just joined. My wife and I are old folks but still in business with our antiquated computer and software.


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

Funny. The internet didn't exist in 1969. This is a bug with the site.


----------



## sanwedg (Feb 26, 2016)

I should have figured that out!


----------



## foxidrive (Oct 20, 2012)

sanwedg said:


> how do I read what is on disk?


What kind of computer is this being used on? Dos? Windows? Apple?
Is it 5 1/4 floppy or 3.5 inch perhaps?



sanwedg said:


> how do I delete info on disk


You may already have your info - I'm just clarifying that floppies in general have a write protect tab which inhibits deleting files and formatting the floppy disk. Different floppy disks have different types of write protect tabs.


----------

